# Want to start business in dubai



## abidc (Feb 23, 2013)

Want to start business in Dubai


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yalla!


----------



## Melo_88 (Feb 24, 2013)

Haha.. Yalla!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

You have my curiosity..... (but not my attention)


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Statement or question?


----------

